# What photo editing software do you use?



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

You've taken a bunch of aquarium pics. So how do you edit them? There are a number of good programs out there. What do you use?

I have Adobe's Photoshop CS and Macromedia's Fireworks. I prefer Photoshop.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have used adobe photoshop for a while now....its pretty good.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

- Photoshop 7 and now CS. 
- PaintShop


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

Photoshop

you guys can look at touch up pictures and webwork that i do with photoshop at

http://www.litesky.com

It ain't pro work but it can give some beginners some ideas


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Litesky,

Nice site. I couldn't get the nature aquarium section though for some reason.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

I use Corel Photo Paint, which comes with Corel Draw.

Steve P.


----------

